# Is this a option?



## youthinthewild (Jun 25, 2011)

As some know I run a  mentoring program for fatherless boys here in Dallas.We want to raise funds to buy our own lathe and tools,blanks,kits. These boys are very very anioxous to get started.So I am going to do a fundraiser and was wondering if it would be ok to ask if any pen turners here would sell us wholesale a few pens to turn around for our fundraising efforts.I know some here wholesale a few pens so this is why I am asking.If this is agianst rules I am sorry.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 26, 2011)

send me your address and I will donate a few.  I am not the best on here but will try and help your group out.   you can look at my site posted on the bottom of my post to get an idea of what mine look like.

Phil


----------



## youthinthewild (Jun 26, 2011)

*WOw thank you*

Phil your pens look awesome and thank you so much.Above and beyond thank you.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Jun 26, 2011)

*hello*

Shoot me an email with your address and ill send you some kits


----------



## papaturner (Jun 26, 2011)

Ken, Send me your address and I too will send you some pens, along with my prayers. What an awesome ministry.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't have a ton of expendable income at the moment but send me an address, I'm sure i can send a pen or two.

Landon


----------



## mredburn (Jun 26, 2011)

Pm me your address and I have some kits, and blanks I will never use I can send your way.


----------



## Gregf (Jun 26, 2011)

The American Association of Woodturners has a yearly grant program you might be able to apply for.

http://www.woodturner.org/resources/eog/


PM your address, I'll get a few extra slimlines on my next order, and send them your way.


----------



## iowacobb (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd like to help as well.  PM me with your address and I'll send you some blanks. 

Thanks,
Tim
iowacobb.com


----------



## sbrant (Jun 26, 2011)

I have some kits I can send. Please PM your address.

Skip


----------



## asyler (Jun 26, 2011)

I ll put together a package as well,,


----------



## mredburn (Jun 26, 2011)

A couple quick questions, how many young people are you working with? What do you have or dont have and need. I would hate to see you get 500 kits and not have a lathe to work on. Im willing to also send a $20.00 check with the kits to help out where needed. Its not a lot but if youget enough $20.00 donations you might be able to get more equipment.  

MIke


----------



## youthinthewild (Jun 26, 2011)

Some have asked what kind of pens? Any that we can resell and buy our pen turning equipment with.Thank you.


----------



## youthinthewild (Jun 26, 2011)

*Facts*

Answer to Redburns questions.I mentor 8 fatherless boys 10-16 and We have no equipment to turn pens right now. I charge no one to go outdoors with us and take nothing out.Mission of caring for me.See below give opinions thank you.


Plan of attack:
Rockler lathe $220 out the door (Excelsior)
Tools $50 used
Grinder $50 used
Sharping wheel $30 Rockler
Mandrel  used $20
Use lathe as drill press drill jig used $50-75
Face mask HF $15
Pen press used
I am sure I am missing something if so let me know.


----------



## youthinthewild (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have any pens wholesale let me know, I can buy a few at a time.Thank you


----------



## Just_Shorthairs (Jun 27, 2011)

Please PM address I will help


----------



## Atherton Pens (Jun 27, 2011)

I have some pre-drilled blanks for slimlines that came as part of my "starter kit".  I will be happy to donate to your cause.  PM your address and I will see what else I can come up with.


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can you post your address?  I'll send some wood that I am not going to use.  I'll do a once over on my kits as well.  Best of luck!

Ryan


----------



## bnoles (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

Don't forget that he will need supplies like bushings and drill bits to go with your kits.  Also glue, sand paper and finishes will be needed as well.  Looks like a good hand back saw and/or miter cutting jig would be helpful to cut the blanks.

Ken, PM me your mailing address and I will see what I can round up in my shop to help the cause.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jun 27, 2011)

*send address*

please send your mailing address to me also and ill send you a few as donation. seems like you will end up with not just some pens for selling to get funds. but your boys will see pens from many different turners. start them out with some real variety and examples of different styles of finish, fit and styles of penning.


----------



## achennau (Jun 27, 2011)

Ken, I have a 2 year old Skil benchtop drill press in perfect condition you are welcome to. PM me and we can make arrangements to get it to you. I am close by in Mesquite.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a question. How did you decide on making pens with no equipment or supplies? Although it looks like you are well on your way. I MAY have some stuff to help out.


----------



## youthinthewild (Jun 27, 2011)

Dale somethings are destiny, The boys saw a demo on youtube and asked to do it then after lots of videos and asking you just make it happen for them. Dale we will use some of the profits from the sale of the pens WE MAKE to help orphans in Honduras thru Hope Farm there.Also i have loved pens for a long time just never thought or knew i could make them and get to teach some fatherless boys.Hope i answered your questions.


----------



## youthinthewild (Jun 27, 2011)

Just wait til everyone sees what these boys can do.It will restore your faith in the next generation.They make me proud everyday!!!!


----------



## youthinthewild (Jun 30, 2011)

Updates coming tommorow.Thank you to all who have blessed us so far.


----------



## clapiana (Jul 2, 2011)

Please pm me your address so I can send you a box of items


----------



## Daniel (Jul 2, 2011)

youthinthewild said:


> Answer to Redburns questions.I mentor 8 fatherless boys 10-16 and We have no equipment to turn pens right now. I charge no one to go outdoors with us and take nothing out.Mission of caring for me.See below give opinions thank you.
> 
> 
> Plan of attack:
> ...



Let me see if I can help on this one a bit.

The drilling jig on the lathe will actually consist of a chuck for the head stock (either scroll chuck or collet chuck most likely) as well as a jacobs chuck for the tail stock. and you still need the drill bits for the jacobs chuck.

For tools I suggest at least a 1/2 inch spindle gouge as well as a thin parting tool. there are others you will want but that will get a pen made.

So wish you where closer I have a nearly new whet wheel sharpener and grinder I would donate. it is not worth what it would cost to ship though.
sharpening equipment is a must.

almost anything that will clamp will serve a a pen press. I have used a bench vice in the past. a drill press will work quite well actually.

as for something missed.
Under tools for turning I can think of a 60 degree live center for the tail stock and some method of milling the end of the blanks. 
Glue, Epoxy, CA or gorilla type. See Mannie (moderator of group buys) for good glue prices.
sand paper 220 to at least 600 grit (don't skip any in between)
finish of your choice. Enduro would be good for young ones.
blanks, pen kits.
some method of cutting the pen blanks even if it is just a hand mitre saw.

That would come pretty close to squeezing you through to getting pens made.
The good news is that pens do sell if you work at it. so the project will be able to earns it way as their interest grows.

realistically think $600 to get up and running. then deduct from that what you can find used or get donated. But if it where me I would set my goal on raising at least $600 one way or another. and it will have to be spent wisely.

I own this lathe from HF and it is a very good buy for the money
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

it will do a lot more than just pens. trust me it won't take long for the kids to want to do more. but it is larger and requires floor space. very nice speed changing on it also. just an option. It is actually a clone of a jet lathe. stay away from other HF Lathes. most are junk this one is an exception.

HF also has this set of turning tools which is what I started with and still use today.
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-wood-lathe-turning-tool-kit-3793.html

The real problem I see is how you can drill on the lathe and not break the bank,. A collet chuck requires you turn any blanks round between centers. Not a big deal since any new lathe should come with a spur center and you will have to get a live center for the tail stock anyway. but the collet chuck could easily run $80 or so total.
 scroll chuck can be even worse and cost more than the lathe.
sadly it is common that even when lathes are being sold used. the chucks and accessories are not being sold with it. But it does happen so keep yoru eyes open a lathe being sold with a scroll chuck can make that deal worth an extra $250 in a heart beat.

There are better costs on scroll chucks out there but i will leave that to others to mention. I would have to go looking and I am sure someone ore ones have already been doing that lately

for drilling blanks a small bench top drill press would be less convenient but probably your lowest cost option. then the mandrel is held in the lathe with a morse taper and no need for all the extra chucks for now.

As for the sandpaper. it is a cost to count because you do not want to scrimp. There are folks on this group that can help there as far as cost also. You want top quality. cheap sandpaper results in cheap work. abranet and Micro Mesh are two that are on the top of my list. both are expensive up front. Micro mesh last forever as long as it is not damaged. Seriously i regularly make 100 pens or more from one small piece of each grit. you will still want 220, 320, and 400 grit regular sandpaper to go with it. Abranat does not last as long but is the finest regular sandpaper I have ever used. it is not fair to even call it regular sandpaper though.

I also would be more likely to just send you some money. Most anything I  could donate is not worth the cost or effort to mail it. I would rather  just send you $20 and buy the boys their turning tools than have to box  up my old set. Plus I still use some of them.

Finally my very best wishes on getting this together. PM me any time if you have questions. Keep us updated on their progress as well.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 2, 2011)

Ken, as you can see this is a very generous group. I would like to add to the pot. I have a lot of blanks, nothing fancy, but a priority box full at least I would like to send. PM me your address.  Might find some other things to throw in as well.


----------



## krc0604 (Jul 2, 2011)

PM your address I have some that I can send.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922312000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


That is the lathe I got - and I won't bother spend the money to change, it works great for everything I do.  It also comes with a 3 piece HSS set - a gouge, a skew and a parting tool.  Everything you need to make a pen - and actually, I still use the 3 piece set - the tools are still working great.


----------

